# toilet seat bidets



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

are the greenest plumbing product. Nothing else even comes close.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Yes indeed. They serve their purpose and save money, completely. Far more sanitary as well.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Dunbar, you have posted numerous times about how happy you are with yours.

Which one do you have exactly?


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

BB50 - BioBidet 50

Cold water only design.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> BB50 - BioBidet 50
> 
> Cold water only design.


Oh...
The Shocker Model! :blink:


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

or shrinker. however you look at it.



Redwood said:


> Oh...
> The Shocker Model! :blink:


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

I can't afford the warm water ones............yet.


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> I can't afford the warm water ones............yet.


What about installing a mixing valve?


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

Oh come on little old ladies and young children use the cold water models. it is not uncomfortable at all.


----------



## smudge (Jan 19, 2010)

toto s3oo bidet seat the best heated water and seat. also have the neorest in master bath wife and i fight over it in the morn.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

saysflushable said:


> Oh come on little old ladies and young children use the cold water models. it is not uncomfortable at all.


Come on up here in mid January I'll let you try out some mid 30's water blasting on the brownie....:laughing:


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

smudge said:


> toto s3oo bidet seat the best heated water and seat. also have the neorest in master bath wife and i fight over it in the morn.


 

Those morning ****s are by far, the best. So relaxing. It's like being back in high school, working for 4 hours doing homework and you just turned it in, got an A+. 

:thumbsup:


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

maybe dunbar has indoor plumbing. not sayin nutin here, just askin, just askin. breid...........:rockon:


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

breid1903 said:


> maybe dunbar has indoor plumbing. not sayin nutin here, just askin, just askin. breid...........:rockon:


 

Of course! I'm not that far down in kentucky! Yeeeee-haaaa! 




Here's the only "negative" about a toilet seat bidet:


When you use a bidet, and you get so used to that form of clean, any time that your possum hole becomes unclean, it itches. 


I mean itches bad until you clean it with a bidet. Not even using toilet paper helps. 


Your skin probably "adapts" to this area being free of fecal matter and when it is all pastey with fecal cream or small bite size chunks of aftermath...the skin instantly becomes irritated and inflamed.

This happened today actually for me. 

Morning elimination (at least 3 feet if not more..it was raisin bran night) and the tip must not of left me properly. 


First fart after the start of the day...unclean. 


Took 2 trips back to my bidet and instantly, clean. Irritated skin is now okay and back to clean. 


I only wish I had this product 25 years ago as this was such a huge problem working and having to constantly wipe throughout the day to the point where a bad infected rash was created. Days you couldn't even walk right because I was so tore up. 

Damn chicken soft tacos. BAN THEM!


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

dunbar. i wasn't talking about you. breid..........:rockon:


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

this was for sure a detailed explaination. thank god you didnt post pictures.




DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> Of course! I'm not that far down in kentucky! Yeeeee-haaaa!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

http://www.usabidet.com/pdf/Peri-jett_H-2_Installation.pdf here we go we are at it again !!!


----------



## DIZ (Nov 17, 2010)

*toto neorest*

I have put in a few TOTO neorests. These things are awesome! One home owner (a very wealthy lady) Insisted I tried it before before she did. I guess I was her guinea pig.....I obliged her and was thrilled with the ride! Hot water hot seat, articulating arm with pressure control. At 7500 list price, you could import a kid from India to do it for half the price and twice as good! That came out wrong I think.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Yesterday was a must have day when I got off work. 

Felt so good. 

No toilet paper was needed. 


I was cleaner than a crisp 8.5" by 11" legal rule notepad, fresh out of the cellophane. 

Go buy one and find out.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Dunbar, please be less descriptive


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

C'mon Dunbar, get it on the run! :thumbup:

Amazon.com: Renaissance Premium Portable Travel Bidet: Health & Personal Care


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

*Confessions of this PLUMBER*

I was bothered with piles. I had an employee at the time whose
brother was operated on for the same reason. One morning in the shop the subject came up as to what the doctor said to his brother.

"A dirty rear end is the primary cause of piles. Raking it with dry toilet paper is very detrimental to the cause". In lieu of having the benefits of a bidet or an automatic seat. Use Witch Hazel to keep youself clean. I have used Witch Hazel since and no piles. No it does not burn, though the first time I tried it I did hold the jewels ect. out of the way. 

LOL


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

JK949 said:


> C'mon Dunbar, get it on the run! :thumbup:
> 
> Amazon.com: Renaissance Premium Portable Travel Bidet: Health & Personal Care


 These are pieces of junk. They work great if you want to stay dirty. Any bidet seller that sells these has never tried one. pure garbage. I know, I bought 40 for resale but they worked so terrible I could not in good contious sell them.


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> I was bothered with piles. I had an employee at the time whose
> brother was operated on for the same reason. One morning in the shop the subject came up as to what the doctor said to his brother.
> 
> "A dirty rear end is the primary cause of piles. Raking it with dry toilet paper is very detrimental to the cause". In lieu of having the benefits of a bidet or an automatic seat. Use Witch Hazel to keep youself clean. I have used Witch Hazel since and no piles. No it does not burn, though the first time I tried it I did hold the jewels ect. out of the way.
> ...


 So what you are sying is toilet paper does not clean and it does damage to your butt!!!!!! Interesting. I take it you use a toilet seat bidet?


----------



## Lifer (Nov 23, 2010)

I use baby wipes ... and like Dunbar said when i don't or have to go else wear ...KILLER ICH


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

I agree with Lifer...


I guess the skin is so used to not having that on that area that when it does, it's very uncomfortable till you get back to the bidet. 


But it's not a bad thing, just proves the product does as it claims, and that is clean well.


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

Lifer said:


> I use baby wipes ... and like Dunbar said when i don't or have to go else wear ...KILLER ICH


 Just take the plunge and buy a toilet seat bidet! Baby wipes still do damage to you. Plus they are a consumable why have the added cost.


----------



## Lifer (Nov 23, 2010)

it's a consumable but so it toilet paper , which you still can not be without these days even with a but washer .. some guests will not use it and need a fall back .. 

the cost of baby wipes is almost the same as T.P and it does a far better job .. try it .. wipe with TP and then with a baby wipe ... it'll gross ya right out at what you leave behind ..

I'll stick to my thing you can let stuff stick to yours ..


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

I love pulling baby wipes back on my drain cables.


----------



## 6th Density (Nov 29, 2010)

I never tried a bidet seat.
I must admit though I love using my "Delta In2ition Two-In-One Shower 75480"
The hand held has a jet spray feature that makes for a low-powered (comfortable, no more than 2 to 3 inches) enema.

I have a removable bathtub drain strainer. After use, I use a non-corrosive disinfectant spray bottle to sanitize the shower head and the tub.

Works great. And now I have the option of using soap along with the head. Makes for a more sanitary way of drying off my bum with a towel. You know for sure you got everything.:thumbsup:


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Will one of the mods please lock this thread I am afraid it could somehow get even worse.


----------



## 6th Density (Nov 29, 2010)

Oh and one more thing. If you're out at a public facility and don't have wet wipes...

... spit on your TP!
It will solve the dry wipe conundrum, I've been doing it for years. Your butt will thank you for it. Spit has a higher viscosity to it as compared to wetting TP with tap water at the nearby handicap lav.

:jester::laughing:


----------



## 6th Density (Nov 29, 2010)

easttexasplumb said:


> Will one of the mods please lock this thread I am afraid it could somehow get even worse.



Sorry man. Hope I didn't get too graphic!!

:thumbup:


----------



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

http://www.usabidet.com/ these are pushed on the Poop Reports page for real every time I get to reading some of the stories on this site I laugh until I cry or piss my pants


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

For some reason, this year only, I'm so clean down where the sun don't shine and as soon as I start flatuating,


there must be an unseen paste or fog being sprayed in my underwear, glazing my exit valve area just enough to start up the itchy and scratchy show. 


It's bugging me something serious... but I ams clean. 

Should I stop passing wind, fear of explosion?


----------



## Mpls Jay (Jan 1, 2011)

Just don't smoke and avoid sparks:whistling2: 




DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> For some reason, this year only, I'm so clean down where the sun don't shine and as soon as I start flatuating,
> 
> 
> there must be an unseen paste or fog being sprayed in my underwear, glazing my exit valve area just enough to start up the itchy and scratchy show.
> ...


----------



## 6th Density (Nov 29, 2010)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> For some reason, this year only, I'm so clean down where the sun don't shine and as soon as I start flatuating,
> 
> 
> there must be an unseen paste or fog being sprayed in my underwear, glazing my exit valve area just enough to start up the itchy and scratchy show.
> ...



LOL, Now you see the importance of the bidet/enema. 

Imagine you get a service call and find that the previous plumber installed a soil stack that horizontally branched off of itself without a proper vent. The damn horizontal branch has a belly in it to make things worse (improper grade). Top that all off with the fact that the previous plumber ran a gas line through the drainage system and one of the gas fittings inside this system had a small leak that can build up pressure over time. Top that all of with the fact that the soil stack drain exit went from a 4" pipe downsized to a 2" trap guard!
Top that all off with the fact that if you curse the initial plumber you potentially burn in HELL! LOL:laughing:

Point being, if you clean your pipes daily you wont have to deal with the threat of that leaky gas line helping to push any drain clogging UNEXPECTEDLY FORWARD!!


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

*dunbar*

hill yes quit. make a video. breid.............:rockon:


----------



## sikxsevn (Jun 23, 2009)

Omg this is too much


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

To bring it back, I got a customer who wants two Toto S300 washlets installed in their home. I be pulling out the last Kohler toilet in the place to make it a complete set of Ultramax's. I'll be heading over after the electrician installs some outlets.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

If I had a restaurant or bar, or some type of establishment, I'd force the issue with these bidet toilet seats. 


I'd have the bathrooms by key access only. 

No toilet paper, NONE. 

Use the bidet and get used to it.

If you don't want to come back for that reason, GOOD. But you'll remember that business for new design toilets. 

I think that attitude would change the minds of many.


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> If I had a restaurant or bar, or some type of establishment, I'd force the issue with these bidet toilet seats.
> 
> 
> I'd have the bathrooms by key access only.
> ...


 Dunbar you are my hero. We have 5 bars and restaurants with toilet seat bidets in them in our area. they are a big hit, but they still have T.P.


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

JK949 said:


> To bring it back, I got a customer who wants two Toto S300 washlets installed in their home. I be pulling out the last Kohler toilet in the place to make it a complete set of Ultramax's. I'll be heading over after the electrician installs some outlets.


 You have some smart customers who care about their hygene and health. Now we need to get more plumbers to go the same direction for the good of themselves there families and our countries medical system.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> If I had a restaurant or bar, or some type of establishment, I'd force the issue with these bidet toilet seats.
> 
> 
> I'd have the bathrooms by key access only.
> ...


Toto likes that idea too:

http://www.totousa.com/Washlet/TryaWashlet.aspx


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

*Oh man gee whiz!*

I had a 11 or 13 foot elimination today, during work that no one including the earth could of stopped once it started. I jumped into the back of my truck and dumped 30 pounds of copper fittings out of a bucket and let loose like a japanese tsunami. It was that bad, that furious.

I didn't even wipe because nothing cleans as good as a bidet. Why even bother? Just so I can grunt 15 times, waste a half a roll of paper towels, still not get clean, causing a rash because you rubbed so hard to get clean that now you are suffering? Nonsense.


I went ahead and took two sheets of paper towels, folded neatly and shoved it into my crease, just to keep the soft and creamy matter from running down my legs till I got home.

I wasn't about to use the customer's toilet... didn't know when she was getting home and it was a first time customer; last thing you want to do is have an episode where you used their bathroom when you wasn't supposed to be in that part of the home.


After I got done replacing the sump pump, I could tell I was more than just pastey and gooey. There was a lot, because certain times I'd walk and could smell it, was like DAMN! This is not good.

But in traditional fashion, I went to harbor freight, then went and got a haircut before I got home, squishing all the way. 


I cannot even describe the anticipation when I know that there's a product that'll clean my nether regions cleaner than your wife's mouth between the cheeks of my body.


It was better than being greeted by my dog when I got home. I walked straight to my garbage can, removed said paper towel that held back the man fudge I created from eating a heavy diet of fish and a few cans of pringles, 


proceeded to the toilet where my bidet toilet seat is at, waiting to refresh my anal region from the thick mass of brown. The bidet cleaned the area and at the very same time, itched all the itching that was created by being unkept and unclean on purpose. 

It's really a tremendous feeling because the toilet paper has no place in your life when a bidet toilet is used. It removed all the itching, I covered a large area even though I got the affected area clean. My arse is as clean as your hands when you wash them before you sit down to dinner. It's that clean folks.


I'm sitting here dirty from the grime of work today, but one part of my body is so clean, refreshed, like I just took a shower and you know how good that feels. My area is only 5 inches wide, but it just washed away 5 hours of anticipation and my liquid salisbury steak sauce. I don't have to ask *because I know you're jealous. *

It's a good day to be alive.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

easttexasplumb said:


> Will one of the mods please lock this thread I am afraid it could somehow get even worse.


See, see this is what I was talking about. :laughing:


----------



## PrecisePlumbing (Jan 31, 2011)

Un f**king believable Ive never read anything like that Lol


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

*It only gets better folks*

I should of mentioned I felt light as a feather after the "moment" of removal. Haahaaaaahhahahahaaaaa!!! <Gasps>


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Very descriptive DP, I have been strongly considering purchasing one for some time now. The wife is on board with the idea, which brand do you own DP? what kind of features are an absolute necessity and which are just a gimmick? What brands should I stay away from?

I must say, the anecdote about the trials and tribulations of your leather cheerio have left me intrigued... Whoa!

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

I got mine through saysflushable. He's in that business, got me the biobidet 50 BB-50 which is plain jane generic on all levels.

I've only used possibly 4 rolls of toilet paper in 3 years. Every hospital, every person taking care of the elderly or handicapped kids should have this product.

The alternative is just something that seriously needs updated in human existence. People in other countries do it for religious reasons but other countries such as japan do it for sanitary reasons. 

I use it because of hardship of disability. Would of loved to have this product 25-30 years ago.


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

U.A.til.I.die said:


> Very descriptive DP, I have been strongly considering purchasing one for some time now. The wife is on board with the idea, which brand do you own DP? what kind of features are an absolute necessity and which are just a gimmick? What brands should I stay away from?
> 
> I must say, the anecdote about the trials and tribulations of your leather cheerio have left me intrigued... Whoa!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


 The only important function is a strong stream of water. For some medical conditions other functions are great but most importantly is a strong stream of water. 

Stop considering and start buying!!!!!! Jeez a cheep unit is under a 100 bucks. Your not buying a new car or a house. I don't care if you buy a 1000 dollar unit from toto you will love it.
It is the best plumbing product a bunch of plumbers are afraid of.


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> I got mine through saysflushable. He's in that business, got me the biobidet 50 BB-50 which is plain jane generic on all levels.
> 
> I've only used possibly 4 rolls of toilet paper in 3 years. Every hospital, every person taking care of the elderly or handicapped kids should have this product.
> 
> ...


 If I was going to make a commercial this would be my script.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

How does one dry off afterwards?


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

saysflushable said:


> The only important function is a strong stream of water. For some medical conditions other functions are great but most importantly is a strong stream of water.
> 
> Stop considering and start buying!!!!!! Jeez a cheep unit is under a 100 bucks. Your not buying a new car or a house. I don't care if you buy a 1000 dollar unit from toto you will love it.
> It is the best plumbing product a bunch of plumbers are afraid of.


HEY! I fear no man, no machine, and very few women... I'm just umm... Skeptical.

I would need warm water (I suppose I could bring over a hot from my lav and install a tempering valve behind the w/c.

I would also want it to have the integral blower for drying off the tender bits...

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

SlickRick said:


> How does one dry off afterwards?


 A stack of terry hand towels and a laundry chute next to the commode is the set up in my house.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

> I would also want it to have the integral blower for drying off the tender bits...


 The blower is a little too creepy. I never use it.


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

SlickRick said:


> How does one dry off afterwards?


 I still dab off with the cheepest toiletpaper. your not left as wet as you think. If I have no TP. I don't dry off. I'm clean and it is clean water.


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

U.A.til.I.die said:


> HEY! I fear no man, no machine, and very few women... I'm just umm... Skeptical.
> 
> I would need warm water (I suppose I could bring over a hot from my lav and install a tempering valve behind the w/c.
> 
> ...


Plenty of little kids and old ladies around west Mi. are using cold water to clean themselves. Just try it 1st before you make up your mind about warm or cold water. 

I think you would find the dryers a waste. 

I understand being skeptical. whats the worst that happens if you spend $75.00 on one and hate it. Not the worst thing in the world.

by the way I think you can find them on the internet for around $50.00 or $60.00


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

I'm not trying to talk people out of expensive units with all the bells and whistles. I just want to eliminate cost from the decition to improve yourself ,your families and our great Countries health.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

saysflushable said:


> Plenty of little kids and old ladies around west Mi. are using cold water to clean themselves. Just try it 1st before you make up your mind about warm or cold water.


No Thanks!
I've measured incoming cold supplies in the mid 30's in winter....
Ain't No Way I'm Going To Try It! :no:


----------



## 6th Density (Nov 29, 2010)

I've come to love the beauty of Metamucil!!!

:jester::laughing::thumbup:
90% of the time there is no need for TP.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Over priced crap all of you!!. Here's a pic of an install I did years ago.


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

I thought we were supposed to "PROTECT THE HEALTH OF THE NATION"


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

Thats what a bunch of the middle east and asia use. I have tried the sprayers and they work great and they are cheap. 
I'll run a garden hoses from a hose bib outside to clean my azz before I ever go back to using toilet paper on any sort of regular basis. 

seeing a picture like that makes way more sence than a person with toilet paper, and baby wipes by the toilet. 

Unless you use water to get clean you would not understand.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

We had set-up's like that in latrines. We had to remove them because the female soldiers were having water fights, and flooding the units.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

SlickRick said:


> We had set-up's like that in latrines. We had to remove them because the female soldiers were having water fights, and flooding the units.


How did they stop the men from having sword fights?!?

Where was this Rick, overseas?

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

U.A.til.I.die said:


> How did they stop the men from having sword fights?!?
> 
> Where was this Rick, overseas?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


Male soldiers behaved pretty well, females got crazy.

It was in Iraq, I am a world famous plumber. :laughing:

Saysflushable got him some of it, too .


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

Reminds me of the pictures I have of pulling the traps from the squat potties out of the ground. That was after we paid iraqi contractors to install sit down toilets and yep they was double trapped. quite a few Americans made the mistake also. I remember a guy saying how he was getting pressured to convert an Iraqi building and he was taking to long. he said nobody else was pulling the damb traps. so when we would have a building with toilets always backing up I put 2 and 2 together.


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

bwaaaaak baak baak braaaaak. cold water. i used to winter camp. some of you will know what the algoma railway is. i used to go north and jump off and camp in the winter. stay a week. -25f or -35f. we actually cross countriyed or snowshoed. you will use snow to wipe your butt. no room for tp. lol. cold water. cold water. try snow it is the cleanest my butt ever has been equal to a shower. i still camp the coldest night of the year now. sleep on a lake. but it's like summer. -5f or -10f. breid....................:rockon:


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh good, anyone deal with UBC on getting a kohler bidet seat repaired? Horrible service, will not return calls, not to mention seat is a year an a half old and started leaking. Not a big fan... ( at least of UBC ) they are also really fricken nasty when you pull them off a toilet.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Amander said:


> For some reason while browsing these forums, I read the title of this topic as "Toilet Seat Belts" not bidets... Whew! I was wondering what this world was coming to with the safety and all.


Hi Amander,

Would you please post an Intro? 

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/why-post-intro-11368/


----------



## plumb nutz (Jan 28, 2011)

Found this today on a service call...


----------



## NYC Plumber (May 4, 2011)

Wrong on so many levels.....actually scary


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

plumb nutz said:


> Found this today on a service call...


First thing that came to mind: ew. Reminds me of the.. Uh.. "personal handheld showers" that look phalic in nature that I see at a lot of gay people's houses....

I'll take a picture of the seat I'm going to re-install tomorrow.


----------



## plumb nutz (Jan 28, 2011)

I had to move one out of the way to pull the toilet toy push an eyeglass case from the toilet. As soon as I moved it began to leak from the flop of teflon tape and silicone between the spray hose and a 3/8 compression coupling...


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Please tell us you made it right.


----------



## plumb nutz (Jan 28, 2011)

It's in the works...

Because its a rental management job I can't perform the work without approval, and due to the cultural differences, I thought it best that management company tells the tenants the bad news...

But it will be taken care of...


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

*Just wait folks*

I've been laying in a bed for 2.5 days, sleeping life away trying to get my leg to heal quicker and it wasn't working until I took the right medication.


That means,



THAT MEANS,


I didn't see a bathroom since sunday, and everything I ingested, stayed. I am praying to almighty poo gods that this "movement" doesn't strike me on a job site tomorrow.


I've prepared myself, I've taken large doses of miralax to expel comfort at my time of choosing (I hope) and 

I ate something today that usually purges the human brownie production.


I might even have to let go at a local car wash because it's going to be a memorable moment,

and that's a perfect place for a bidet toilet seat to be. It's going to be messy folks. Be thankful I don't get on US Stream and go live with it. But saying you won't watch doesn't mean I'd hate you if I saw thousands of viewers show up to see how clean it is after completion.

Bidet toilet seats make you cleaner than clean. 

It fixes more issues than creates them.

I'd sell them but people get funny about their ass, so it's not my problem if they want to wipe away. I'm happy with mine, always.

I won't go back to toilet paper ever.


----------



## Bathroomgetaway (May 18, 2011)

*Personal bidet might solve your problem*

Its not a terrible idea i guess http://www.amazon.com/TOTO-HW300-B-Portable-Travel-Washlet/dp/B00196Y6MW/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1305845747&sr=8-2



DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> Of course! I'm not that far down in kentucky! Yeeeee-haaaa!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> I've been laying in a bed for 2.5 days, sleeping life away trying to get my leg to heal quicker and it wasn't working until I took the right medication.
> 
> 
> That means,
> ...


 I've seen the best and worst of what we have to shat out.

Nuff said.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Widdershins said:


> I've seen the best and worst of what we have to shat out.
> 
> Nuff said.


 
Happened at home, legs quivering the entire time but glad it happened here on the homeland. :laughing:


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

Bathroomgetaway said:


> Its not a terrible idea i guess http://www.amazon.com/TOTO-HW300-B-...Y6MW/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1305845747&sr=8-2


 That HW300 travel unit is a horrible peice of junk don't waste your money.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Express Pipe has a showroom in my area, their customer restroom has a deluxe wc with bidet function. The seat warmer was nice, easy to use the remote to adjust temperature, pressure, and spray. The dryer function didn't work too well. I've also tried the cold only generic ones, not so bad but incoming water is about 65F where I live. I want one so badly.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Ill say this, 

there is no way id have a washlet bidet without heated water

and heated toilet seat 

and heated air dryer.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

And a pair of fuzzy dice would be cool.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

This is the end result when you use toilet paper, and don't get it all removed from your lower extremities.





 


People know... they can smell you.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Wow.


Misjudged one at Lowes in the parking lot, had to shove a half a roll of paper towels to stop the dam from rupturing...

wiggle all the way into the master bathroom...

release what ever angered my digestive system to collect like clogged sewer line and RELEASE!!!! 



Felt soooooo good to be able to slightly twitch my right hand, feel the goodness upon my arse, the cleansing that clears away all the bad, to welcome the good.

The smell was so bad that everyone left the house for 15 minutes while the brown cloud headed another direction.

It was that smell that something has gone horribly wrong...that the digestive process skipped 5 paces. 

But here I am clean! No toilet paper, no shower... I have returned to my natural posterity of freeness and freedom from effort when it comes to the nether regions of waste disposal.

:thumbsup:


Time for some food to replenish.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> This is the end result when you use toilet paper, and don't get it all removed from your lower extremities.
> 
> Fart Spray in WalMart - YouTube
> 
> ...


 Where the hell was Security while this Penis-Head was standing around with his hands in his pockets?


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Widdershins said:


> Where the hell was Security while this Penis-Head was standing around with his hands in his pockets?


 
Right here.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

poor maintenance man.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Speaking of lowes, they now carry hand-held bidets.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> Of course! I'm not that far down in kentucky! Yeeeee-haaaa!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm printing this off for my sales brochure. I think it nicely covers the benefits and should satisfy all possible questions from my customers...

:laughing:


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> I cannot even describe the anticipation when I know that there's a product that'll clean my nether regions cleaner than your wife's mouth between the cheeks of my body.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

http://www.usabidet.com/ I have sold several of these no complaints yet! My wife wants one ,then I can give you honest feedback


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Eddie,that USABIDET looks like a pretty good product, but the mounting hardware looks like something troublesome to keep clean.


----------



## ibeplumber (Sep 20, 2011)




----------



## ibeplumber (Sep 20, 2011)

:whistling2:


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Mississippiplum said:


> Speaking of lowes, they now carry hand-held bidets.
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty


HD is carrying the Blue Bidet attachment now.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

*Wow, what a day for my posterior*

This has been one of those days, one of those days. 

Might of been a new drug I'm on... who knows. 


That bidet soilet seat is getting a huge workout today. 


No rash, no itching, no toilet paper used at all. 


And this is a type of movement that burns badly. 

It's rough, but my toilet seat bidet is king of the bathroom.

So glad it works.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

*I have a very, very vivid imagination.*



DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> This has been one of those days, one of those days.
> 
> Might of been a new drug I'm on... who knows.
> 
> ...


 I really wish there was an option to put this thread on 'ignore'.

What has been read cannot be unread.

My 'Minds eye' hurts like a mother fuqure.


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

Widdershins said:


> I really wish there was an option to put this thread on 'ignore'.
> 
> What has been read cannot be unread.
> 
> My 'Minds eye' hurts like a mother fuqure.


You're one of them fellas that don't poop, right? There are times my behind yearns for a bidet but sadly it isn't in the cards for me.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

504Plumber said:


> You're one of them fellas that don't poop, right? There are times my behind yearns for a bidet but sadly it isn't in the cards for me.


Believe me, I poop.

I just don't need a visceral and visual postcard of the event.


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

Widdershins said:


> Believe me, I poop.
> 
> I just don't need a visceral and visual postcard of the event.


I guess you're lucky a YouTube video wasn't included to further the vision.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

504Plumber said:


> I guess you're lucky a YouTube video wasn't included to further the vision.


Counting my blessings right now as I peck this out.:laughing:


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

​


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

a plumber friend of mine just picked up a bidet from me tonight. his neighbor is getting out of the hospital after a back surgery. 

His butt will be squeeky clean and his wife won't have to do the wiping. 

another happy plumbing story about the greatest plumbing fixture plumbers are still afraid of


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

If I didn't have my toilet seat bidet right now... I'd be in trouble.


I've been letting go of bowel movements that are like dumping wet piles of mud in the toilet. 

So much that I clogged the toilet, no toilet paper in sight. 

I'm the only one you'll know that can leave stains in a toilet from soft, not hard excrement. 


I feel pretty good right now, colon is 90% clean with the new introduction of mcdonalds breakfast working its way through. 

I am definitely clean in that area. I haven't taken a shower yet today but that area where the dump valve is, clean.


Pics of my balloon tie here. :blink:


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

saysflushable said:


> a plumber friend of mine just picked up a bidet from me tonight. his neighbor is getting out of the hospital after a back surgery.
> 
> His butt will be squeeky clean and his wife won't have to do the wiping.
> 
> another happy plumbing story about the greatest plumbing fixture plumbers are still afraid of


I was just having a conversation with a customer about one. They are just moving back to the area and haven't decided what all changes they want to make. Best part is after the service work I was able to give a couple of estimates and plant seeds about other work. 😄

By the way, what bidet unit?


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> If I didn't have my toilet seat bidet right now... I'd be in trouble.
> 
> I've been letting go of bowel movements that are like dumping wet piles of mud in the toilet.
> 
> ...


I believe you are very insightful when it comes to giving plumbing advice and by viewing some photos and videos no question your a qualified plumber.

However some of your recent posts and rambles have been beyond disturbing and frankly it takes a sick individual to share some of the private moments that occur behind a "closed door".


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

*Hell everybody knows I'm not healthy at this point*



Qball415 said:


> I believe you are very insightful when it comes to giving plumbing advice and by viewing some photos and videos no question your a qualified plumber.
> 
> However some of your recent posts and rambles have been beyond disturbing and frankly it takes a sick individual to share some of the private moments that occur behind a "closed door".


 
Haaahaaaaa!!! That one got stuck in your head didn't it. LMFAO~!~~!~ 


But, I didn't make no video????


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Awe **** I crapped my pants laughing so hard at my desk. :laughing: Tears rolling down my face! 

*Off to see my bidet. :icon_cheesygrin:*


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> Awe **** I crapped my pants laughing so hard at my desk. :laughing: Tears rolling down my face!
> 
> *Off to see my bidet. :icon_cheesygrin:*


 I vote Dunbar for the poster child of the toilet seat bidets.:thumbsup:


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

saysflushable said:


> I vote Dunbar for the poster child of the toilet seat bidets.:thumbsup:


 
I'm the cleanest, thanks to a bidet! :thumbsup:


Toilet paper is disgusting at this point. I can see why foreigners look at us like  there's no way you're clean.


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> Toilet paper is disgusting at this point. I can see why foreigners look at us like  there's no way you're clean.


 I had a talk with one of the top dog bidet sellers last week. I've done a lot of bussiness with him.

he says the Korean bidet makers are finally looking at us as just stupid. 

all the years he has been having them build units for America (ie. 120 volt and meeting electric codes) and they sell very few. Last year the American market for all companies was approxmatly 120,000 units..............China was 800,000 without them having to market very hard or build special units. 

Japan was 3.5 million last year 

Sad for us indeed.


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

Thanks to everyone (particularly Dunbar) for making this one of the most hilarious threads I have ever read.

I think I am gonna have tobuy a bidet now!


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

saysflushable said:


> I had a talk with one of the top dog bidet sellers last week. I've done a lot of bussiness with him.
> 
> he says the Korean bidet makers are finally looking at us as just stupid.
> 
> ...


 
Y'know, I've tried very hard to sell them. If I could sell them I would of bought them from you. 

I just don't get it. 

I think the only "way" to get it to work is force tactic... whereby a restaurant implements the product, knowing that people will get nasty and poop on the floor or wipe it on the walls in defiance.

But some of them will try it, enjoy it, use it and then consider it in their home. 


I was doing so good today tlll I ate for the second time, uncontrollable fart came my way and I've been dealing with a soft matter issue.... and

[/ATTACH]


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

*Gonna try to post this without barfing*

So, this woman that I've been friends with, fooled around with off and on, 


she came over last night. And, she used my bidet. 


The problem is, she wiped herself dry with toilet paper. That sounds all fine and good until you're the one that laid eyes to the area where it was used, in a time of intimacy.




And then she had the nerve to knock me for not visiting that area. 


Let me tell you something folks: 


It looked like Mr. Whipple from charmin had a temper tantrum. And then she had a bad case of ass fog. 

I swear... this woman broke my record of 'good' experiences last night. 


Women, PLEASE use a bidet toilet seat properly. There are those of us who do inspections in the list of motions and last night was a startling moment of DON'T DO IT! 


I gotta live with this horrid memory for the rest of my life. I can't drink or drug myself heavily enough to make it go away, I gotta work tomorrow. 


Signed,

toilet paper free


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> So, this woman that I've been friends with, fooled around with off and on,
> 
> she came over last night. And, she used my bidet.
> 
> ...


I just threw up in my mouth

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

I turned the water temp and heated seat off this morning.

Def put some spring into my step


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

*It's days like these*

That if I didn't have access to my toilet seat bidet...



I'd done be rashed up horribly from using toilet paper. 


I started a 30/50 diet and it's working.


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

I ordered one of the toilet seat bidets from saysflushable and I am very happy with it. However I won't go into quite the detail of others "cough".

Pros
Quick Easy Install
Good Results
Easy to clean
Easy to use

Con
It is a cold water only bidet but to be honest it hasn't bothered me at all we will see how I feel mid January.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

You'll get used to it. Remember that you only use a few ounces at a time, and the water lines leading to the toilet are room temperature, unless you flush first.


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

The cold water hasn't bothered me so far! I think I use alot mor than a few ounces though.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Ive got my toto washlet heat turned down on the seat, water, and dryer at this time. In dec, jan,feb,march,and most of april those are all turned up.

how much did you pay for a cold water only bidet seat?


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> You'll get used to it. Remember that you only use a few ounces at a time, and the water lines leading to the toilet are room temperature, unless you flush first.


 
kinda depends on how much of a mess you make.


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

GREENPLUM said:


> Ive got my toto washlet heat turned down on the seat, water, and dryer at this time. In dec, jan,feb,march,and most of april those are all turned up.
> 
> how much did you pay for a cold water only bidet seat?


I will let saysflushable say what he charges if he prefers. I can tell you it was very reasonable less than $100! The totos are way outta my budget!


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

deerslayer said:


> I will let saysflushable say what he charges if he prefers. I can tell you it was very reasonable less than $100! The totos are way outta my budget!


 cleanliness is godliness 


idc what the charge to install is , I was wantin the price of the unit in question


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

GREENPLUM said:


> cleanliness is godliness
> 
> 
> idc what the charge to install is , I was wantin the price of the unit in question


 
I installed it! The cost was less than $100 from saysflushable. Send him a PM and he can give you the details as I hate to speak on his behalf other than to say I am happy with the product and he was a great fella to do business with.


----------



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

easttexasplumb said:


> See, see this is what I was talking about. :laughing:


http://www.poopreport.com/Stories/index.html read a few of these stories, they make DUNBAR seem like a church bulletin writer


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

I need one now for my rv toilet!


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

deerslayer said:


> I need one now for my rv toilet!


 I've install 2 in R.V's so far both guys told me it isn't worth being without them. so installed they got.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Seems like it would be hard installing them on a RV WC

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

saysflushable said:


> I've install 2 in R.V's so far both guys told me it isn't worth being without them. so installed they got.


How? Mine has one of the cheap plastic toilets. A seat mount like mine wouldn't work?


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

I'm going to drop a double black diamond deuce!


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

deerslayer said:


> How? Mine has one of the cheap plastic toilets. A seat mount like mine wouldn't work?


Mine has a enamel coated steel toilet ( RV style)

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Billy_Hudson (Feb 1, 2013)

Bidets are my favorite bathroom add ons. They make life a whole lot easier and cleaner.


----------



## phishfood (Nov 18, 2012)

So do intros. So go post one before RJ flushes you.


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

U666A said:


> I'm going to drop a double black diamond deuce!


I just realized that is the walls in a bathroom, that is an awesome picture!


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

Saysflushable:
You convinced me. I am ordering a Toto Washlet on Monday from my supplier to try out. I would also like to get into the business of installing them.

Most buildings here use flushometers. I know Toto makes an adapter, but it looks like the flushometer tailpiece has to be drilled and tapped. That looks like a lot of liablility.
In these cases, as well for hot and cold units, do you extend tubing to the lav connections, and how?


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

newyorkcity said:


> Saysflushable:
> You convinced me. I am ordering a Toto Washlet on Monday from my supplier to try out. I would also like to get into the business of installing them.
> 
> Most buildings here use flushometers. I know Toto makes an adapter, but it looks like the flushometer tailpiece has to be drilled and tapped. That looks like a lot of liablility.
> In these cases, as well for hot and cold units, do you extend tubing to the lav connections, and how?


 I didn't like toto's adaptor. So I made some jigs to drill and tap the flushometers in a better spot. I even had some IP to comprestion adaptors chrome plated to make it look better. anyway it works slick. P.M. me and I'll talk to you about it or give me a call.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

*loose bowels alert compliments of White Castles*

Praise da lord for bidets! 


I ate some white castles about 4 days ago, unjun chips to go with my ******'s and low and behold my ass has the sh.it sniffles. I can't even fart without making trip to my bidet to stop the burning and itching, the itching and burning, and then the unbelievable itching and burning. 

But after the mini arse wash I'm good till the next abrupt explosive flatulence and let me tell you, like a bag of groceries ripping apart at the grocery and everyone just staring at you, questioning your morals. 


Saysflushable! Lost your phone number, get in touch with me Monday the 18th when ya get a chance. My girlfriend wants a clean arse too and I approve! :thumbsup:


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> Praise da lord for bidets! I ate some white castles about 4 days ago, unjun chips to go with my ******'s and low and behold my ass has the sh.it sniffles. I can't even fart without making trip to my bidet to stop the burning and itching, the itching and burning, and then the unbelievable itching and burning. But after the mini arse wash I'm good till the next abrupt explosive flatulence and let me tell you, like a bag of groceries ripping apart at the grocery and everyone just staring at you, questioning your morals. Saysflushable! Lost your phone number, get in touch with me Monday the 18th when ya get a chance. My girlfriend wants a clean arse too and I approve! :thumbsup:


Are you Larry the Cable Guy? 'Cause that's funny right there. I don't care what anyone says.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

*Christmas Droppings*

*OMG*

*Had to build scaffolding over my toilet this morning before saying goodbye to life and all that's living, thinking this moment in time may never occur twice. 

Screams were heard 4 counties away...*


----------



## ROTOR KING (Oct 7, 2008)

Any models out there,in the 400 range....


----------

